#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-26
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: hey dude :)
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer,
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh?
<thelinuxer> el 7amdulelah tamam
<thelinuxer> enta 3amel eih ?
<EgyParadox> tamam
<thelinuxer> 3amalt eih fe swalex ?
<EgyParadox> kesebna consultancy
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> free hour consultation*
<thelinuxer> gameel geddan
<thelinuxer> mabrook ya me3alem
<thelinuxer> howa ento konto team wa7ed ?
<EgyParadox> allah yebarek feek
<EgyParadox> la2
<EgyParadox> ana kont lewa7di
<EgyParadox> karim w refat kano fe team
<EgyParadox> w islam kan fe team talet
<thelinuxer> y don't u tell me about ur idea ?
<thelinuxer> in private law 7abeb
<ibk92> السلام عليكم
<ibk92> في حد موجود للمساعدة؟؟
<hamed1> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<hamed1> هل بالغرفة احد
<elacheche_anis> أكيد
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
<egyDev> مش عارف ليه كل ما اشوف كلمة غرفة دي اضحك !
<elacheche_anis> loooooooool egyDev
<hamed> وماله الروم حلوة
<hamed> بص يا استاذ ايجي
<hamed> انا كنت باستب الويندوز واللينوكس
<hamed> وبعدين خير اللهم اجعله خير
<hamed> لقيت بارتشن عندي الداتا اللى عليه راحت
<hamed> ولما باجي استب الاوبنتو تاني بيجيبلي الهارد كانه حتة واحدة
<hamed> انت بتقرا انا باكتب ايه ولا ايه الكلام
<hamed> ؟
<hamed> ان ان ان
<hamed> استاذ انيس
<elacheche_anis> euuuuuh.. a moment please
<elacheche_anis> The cause of this problem is WinBug 7 :/
<hamed> مش فاهم ايه وين بج 7 دي
<hamed> what is the meaning
<ashams> elacheche_anis: بيقولو اسمه ويندوز سيفن يا سيدي، شفت المغالطة!
<elacheche_anis> hold on a moment please :D
<elacheche_anis> Yeah ashams
<ashams> hamed: ويندوز 7 كان عامل مشاكل في الهارد قبل التصيب
<hamed> اه الطاهر هو سبب الجريمة دي
<hamed> انا اول ماستبته والدنيا باظت عندي
<hamed> هو اللي ضيعلي الداتا منه لله
<ashams> ويمكن حضرتك اخترت تنزل أوبنتو على الهارد كله
<hamed> ﻻ انا لسه ماخترتش
<elacheche_anis> hamed, I'm looking ofr the log a this channel, I have already discuss this subject with somone else :)
<hamed> انا شغال حاليا على النسخة اللايف
<ashams> أااااااااااه، جاسوس يعني :)
<ashams> على الايف، ﻷ خلاص تبقى تبعنا
<hamed> وبيطلع لي بارتشن سليم واخر الداتا فقدت
<hamed> بس لما باجي استب بيظهر لي الهارد كانه حته واحدة
<ashams> بص حاول ترجع للوندوز هتلاقيه قاري الداتا، انسخها ﻷي مكان خارج الهارد و بعدين سطب أوبنتو
<hamed> طب ماهو لما باجي استب الهارد بيظهر لي كانه حتة واحدة افور الداتا كلها
<hamed> وبعدين انا عايز يبقى على الجهاز نسخة ويندوز برضه لانه للاسف باضطر احتاج الويندوز
<hamed> ادوبي ياسيدي وما ادراك ما ادوبي
<ashams> لما بتيجي تسطب ويندوز الهارد بيظهته حتة واحدة برضة؟
<hamed> لا
<ashams> بيظهرلك
<hamed> لا مش عارف ايه اللي بيظهر
<hamed> اجرب واجيلك
<ashams> انت لسه عندك ويندوز عالى الجهاز؟
<hamed> بس الصراحة خايقف اجرب
<hamed> يضيع لى الداتا اللي فاضلة زي ماضيعلى البارتشن
<ashams> ﻷ ماتخفش، روح جرب و جهز مكان تنسخ فيه الداتا
<hamed> اه انا عندي ع الجهاز
<hamed> اكس بي تقريبا او 7
<ashams> ههههه
<ashams> :)
<hamed> اصل هي لا اكس بي ولا 7
<elacheche_anis> hamed look at this: http://pastebin.com/kuRxCW5t
<hamed> مش عارف حاجة بين الاتنين ولا ايه ظروفها
<hamed> طيب انا لو لقيت بارتشنات
<hamed> ماهو الويندوز متستب اصلا
<hamed> انا عايز استب الاوبنتو
<hamed> ا انيس انا قريت الرسالة جزاك الله خير ا
<hamed> بس انا مش عارف انا اعمل ايه دلوقتى
<ashams> 1. شغل ويندوز و شوفه هيقرا البارتشن ده ولا ﻷ
<ashams> 2. لو قرأه انسخ الداتا اللي عليه و بعدين فرمته
<hamed> ﻻ مش قاريه
<hamed> بس قاري التاني
<hamed> التاني سليم
<hamed> انسح الداتا برضه واستب الاتنين من اول وجديد
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> Installing Ubuntu in the HD, then re-install Win7.. Then repairing the GRUB.. It's not a perfect solution, but I don't find any other solutions :-/
<ashams> ﻷ مفيش داعي
<ashams> أيوة جرب الحل ده
<hamed> ماهو انا لو جيت استب الاوبنتو حيفور لى الهارد كله لانه بيتعامل معاه كانهحتة واحدة
<elacheche_anis> That's true hamed
<hamed> اه
<elacheche_anis> Try to backup your data partition in on external HD
<ashams> و انت بتسطب هيبقى عندك اختيارات، الاختيار التالت(متهيألي) هيخليك تسطبه في المكان اللي انت عايزة
<hamed> لا ده هما اختيارين بس
<elacheche_anis> ashams, you don't understand the situation XD
<ashams> استنى أتأكد
<hamed> عايز ابعتلك صورة
<elacheche_anis> +1 hamed
<elacheche_anis> do it please :D
<elacheche_anis> ashams, I'm sure that this is the first time that you see somthing like that XD
<ashams> elacheche_anis: seems to :(
<hamed> http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/15/1912785//Screenshot-1.png
<ashams> hamed: Oh! no
<elacheche_anis> ashams, that's what I'm talking about XD
<ashams> elacheche_anis: alrighty ;)
<elacheche_anis> even GParted find that there is no partition in the HD
<ashams> that's because no partition table
<elacheche_anis> no ashams
<ashams> so why?
<elacheche_anis> there is one because WinBug 7 can boot after reboot Ubuntu from the live CD
<hamed> اه حتى الجى بارتت مش قارى برتشنات بس الوندوز قاريها
<elacheche_anis> If hamed reboot the PC he will find all his data and the WinBug7 alrgiht XD
 * ashams nods
<elacheche_anis> XD
<hamed> ايه حكايه اكس دى
<elacheche_anis> ashams, any ideas??? :-/
<elacheche_anis> :-3
<ashams> elacheche_anis: I think that he needs to check if his window reads the lost drive first if so he can backup, if not he either can restore his part with some mbr restore utilities or just go ahead nad install ubuntu/windows/restore grub
<ashams> imean install Ubuntu then install windows then resore grub, what you think?
<hamed> ايه مفيش حل وﻻ ايه
<elacheche_anis> +1 ashams, but I'm sure that if he just reboot the ubuntu live session WinBug7 will boot exactly as the same as he don't put the live CD..
<elacheche_anis> ashams, if hamed install Ubuntu then Windows he will erase all the HD contents.. :-/ that's the problem
<ashams> elacheche_anis: that's why I asked him to check if Windows reads it first :)
<ashams> so, do we have a final solution?
<elacheche_anis> So hamed, for me  I think that you need to open your WinBug, backup all your DATA and files in an external HD, then install Ubuntu, then install WinBug7 and finally fix the GRUB using a live CD and the "boot repair" application.. I think that ashams is OK with me??..
<elacheche_anis> elacheche_anis> So hamed, for me  I think that you need to open your WinBug, backup all your DATA and files in an external HD, then install Ubuntu, then install WinBug7 and finally fix the GRUB using a live CD and the "boot repair" application.. I think that ashams is OK with me??..
<ashams> elacheche_anis: Yes very much :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-27
<ashams> hamed1: did you get it?
<hamed1> OK BUT COULD your refer to boot repair link
<elacheche_anis> ok, hold on a secend please
<elacheche_anis> hamed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<elacheche_anis> You can install it in a live session(using a live CD or USB) ;-)
<ashams> elacheche_anis: thank you :)
<elacheche_anis> welcome dude :D
<hamed> i solved it before without cd
<hamed> with some commands
<hamed> i mount partition
<hamed> then i don't remember
<elacheche_anis> yeah I knwo, me too, but I forget how to do it XD
<ashams> grub-update ?
<hamed> i don't remember
<hamed> what is the meaning of xd
<ashams> hamed: that's an imotion :)
<elacheche_anis> it's smiley
<ashams> Emotion
<ashams> hamed: http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/50313_70590530709_7943_n.jpg
<ashams> gtg
<ashams> elacheche_anis: thanks man
<ashams> hamed: best wishes
<hamed> thank you very much
<elacheche_anis> welcome hamed.. my best wishes too :)
<hamed> i want to be one of this teamama
<elacheche_anis> one of what!!?
<hamed> learn and solve problems
<elacheche_anis> you mean the LoCo team??
<elacheche_anis> ok hold on ;)
<hamed> (03:09:17 AM) ChanServ: (notice) [#ubuntu-eg] This is the Egyptian LoCo team channel, feel free to ask for any help needed, join the team and contribute http://www.ubuntu-eg.org . هذه هى القناة الخاصة بفريق أوبونتو مصر ، لا تتردوا فى طلب المساعدة. للإنضمام للفريق يرجى زيارة موقعنا.
<hamed> (03:09:17 AM) ChanServ: (notice) [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<hamed> and loco
<hamed> at first are you advice me about specific book
<elacheche_anis> hamed, if your are an Ubuntu user that's mean that you are a member of the LoCo.. you need to subscribe in the mailing list too, check this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam
<elacheche_anis> I'm looking for the link of a great ubuntu book..
<hamed> must go now
<hamed> bye bye
<elacheche_anis> http://www.simplyubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-29
<seif> any1 here interested in some vala or python or js hacking
<thelinuxer> hi seif, better ask this on the mailing list or the facebook group
<seif> this is a quick thing
<seif> as in i need them to help me out today
<seif> but its ok
<seif> dealing with the gnome stack
<seif> -.-
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> it's not likely that someone will reply here
<thelinuxer> that's y i said the mailing list
<thelinuxer> good luck with the hack :)
<seif> its fucking killing me
<seif> hacking in 3 languages to get this running
<seif> i hate hate hate js
<thelinuxer> seif: lool
<thelinuxer> i still remember
<thelinuxer> i was doing something with youtube player + js
<thelinuxer> and we had some shortcuts to fast forward , rewind ... etc
<thelinuxer> and we found out that the rewind wasn't working
<thelinuxer> after debugging we found out that js subtraction wasn't working!
<thelinuxer> 30-6=30
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-01
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<Hamed> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Hamed> http://www.ubuntuka.com/linux-portable-apps/
<Hamed> هو مفيش حد هنا
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-02
<Hamed> السلام عليكم
<Hamed> هل من احد هنا
<thelinuxer> Hamed: hi hamed
<thelinuxer> wa3alikom el salam
<Hamed> http://www.ubuntuka.com/linux-portable-apps/
<Hamed> وجدت هذا الرابط لتحميل برامج لاتحتاج للاعداد
<thelinuxer> شكرا
<thelinuxer> :)
<Hamed> لا انا باسال
<Hamed> انا مش عارف انزل البرامج
<seif> who here has gnome3 installed
<seif> kim0 or EgyParadox ^
<EgyParadox> me
<EgyParadox> seif,
<EgyParadox> im using unity now
<EgyParadox> but *
<seif> EgyParadox, ok cool
<seif> i wrote an extension for GNOME Shell that adds "files" lens to it
<EgyParadox> u want me to test it?
<seif> yeah if possible
<seif> :)
<EgyParadox>  sure
 * EgyParadox brb
<seif> ok
<EgyParadox> saad_,
<EgyParadox> seif,
<seif> EgyParadox, awesome
<seif> just a second
<EgyParadox> ok
<seif> EgyParadox, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7162902/activity-journal%40gnome-shell-extensions.gnome.org.zip
<seif> do u know how to install a gnome-shell extensions
<EgyParadox> nope
<seif> EgyParadox, which version of gnome shell is installed first
<seif> nm
<seif> i just read
<seif> awesome
<seif> so
<seif> EgyParadox, extract this into ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extenstions/
<seif> then enable it by doing
<seif> gsettings set org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions "['activity-journal@gnome-shell-extensions.gnome.org']"
<seif> :)
<EgyParadox> done
<seif> EgyParadox, sorry doing some hacking on the side
<seif> i take a look at the chat every 15 minutes
<EgyParadox> np
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-24
<cobra-the-joker> السلام عليكم
<cobra-the-joker> منورين
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-26
<emamdouh> hi, i'd like to know where user-admin tool write its configuration
<emamdouh> i checked /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf but it seems not the right file
<emamdouh> i wanna check exactly the effect of checking autologin from users-admin tool
<HazRPG> anyone here use xbmc? Or at least know how to get arabic subs to work, or even arabic in the menus?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-29
<tarawneh> السلام عليكم
<tarawneh> MohamedAlaa98:  مرحبا محمد
<tarawneh> Pronco: مرحبا
<tarawneh> سلام
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed> من هنا؟
<haisam> hello i need help
<haisam> anyone here
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-30
<DelphiWorld> Salam
#ubuntu-eg 2013-09-24
<elacheche_anis> ping EgyParadox :) How are you dude!!!
<EgyParadox> good and u
<elacheche_anis> I'm ok :)
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-23
<Abdallah> السلام عليكم
<Abdallah> في حد هنا؟
#ubuntu-eg 2015-09-21
<alexstar> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2017-10-01
<hazrpg[laptop]> wow what happened to this lug?
